# Clown loach doing something......



## Guest (Apr 8, 2014)

Baby Girl has sat on top of the heater, in between the top of the heater and the side of the tank with her nose down and tail up. Every time I have tried to get a pic, she sees me and moves, so I have to describe it with this photo. Has anyone had their clown loach do this? I am afraid that she is dead when I see her like I described, but when I move, she moves. Hence the reason why I cannot get a pic with her in position. Just wondering what the heck is going on with her, I love her and don't want to lose her. Please help!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have often had them scare the daylights out of me when i found them laying on the bottom or on rocks or driftwood as if they were dead..came in from work one day and my biggest one was up in the corner of the tank in very much the same position as yours..
it seems that they enjoy taking naps...


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah it scares me that she does that, because I would think that she is dead. She also lays on her side on the gravel and kinda floats sometimes, which I know they lay on their sides. I hate having heart attacks like I am. I would be very devastated if I lost her. I wonder if I should buy her something to sleep in when I have the money.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Every time I turn on the lights in the morning I get a little scared that my guppies are dead. Since they sleep laying down on the sand. I know the mini heart attack situation.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

see if you might know somebody that has some 2" I.D. PVC pipe..you would need a piece about 12" long..just smooth the edges with some sandpaper and rinse it off good...


----------

